# What Kind Of Canning Lids



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I just noticed on another thread Caribou said he uses Tattler. We just use whatever is cheaper but would not want to have a problem in time of need.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Over the years we've canned several hundred jars more to save than store we try to keep garden for most veggies.

Last week i found one that had come open,first one ever. I'm buying 25lb.s of carrots to can, Publix has good deal on organic carrots.
Too much work and expense to start losing food.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Tattler are not available to me unless I bought online. I have heard both positive and negative & before I spend money on them, I would like to do more research or at least talk to a few that have personal knowledge of using them. Besides, I don't buy things online as a habit. Too manys peoples credit card info gets hacked. For now I normally buy the Ball cause that is what is popular for our area and when my store has a buy one get second at 50% I like to stock up.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Danil54 said:


> Tattler are not available to me unless I bought online. I have heard both positive and negative & before I spend money on them, I would like to do more research or at least talk to a few that have personal knowledge of using them. Besides, I don't buy things online as a habit. Too manys peoples credit card info gets hacked. For now I normally buy the Ball cause that is what is popular for our area and when my store has a buy one get second at 50% I like to stock up.


 We use 3 kinds Mason,Ball and one other.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have some tattler lids. I use them like regular lids and I like them. I have had a few HWB canned come undone but haven't had any pressure canned ones come off.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We use Ball. Just because they are the most readily available where we shop for such supplies. We have never had any issues however our canning is pretty much limited to hot pickled beans, spicy garlic dills, pepper mix, salsa, pasta sauce and cubed meat. We're not like Old Coot where could somehow can a Big Mac and have it come out like it was fresh from the drive thru.


----------

